# Bluetooth Pairing dem Programm ueberlassen?



## DaMoe (22. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe da seit einiger Zeit ein kleines, aber laestiges Problem. Ich moechte gerne meiner Software die Moeglichkeit geben, automatisch das mit einem Passwort geschuetze Pairing zwischen zwei Geraeten durchzufuehren, sobald ich die Verbindung aufbaue. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was nur andeutungsweise mich in die richtige Richtung bringen koennte. Der Verbindungsaufbau usw. ist alles kein Problem. Gibt es nur eine Moeglichkeit mit irgendeiner Methode wie z.B. setPint(String strPin) das Pairingpasswort im Programm fest zu vercoden? Das ganze spielt sich auf einem Win XP mit SP2 und dem damit verbundenen MS Bluetoothstack ab.

Dank schon einmal, bis denne, DaMoe


----------



## MPW (22. Dez 2005)

Ich hab' keine Ahnung davon, aber was du machst ist würde ich sagen nicht ganz im Sinne des Erfinders, das wurde nämlich eingeführt, damit soetwas immer manuell bestätigt werden muss und du willst es automatisieren, ist für mich ein Wiederspruch....


----------



## DaMoe (23. Dez 2005)

Hallo!

Finde ich gar nicht bzw. stellt Dir mal vor, dass Du das Passwort in Deiner Form eingeben moechtest. Wie uebergibst Du dann das Passwort, dass das Pairing funktioniert? Wenn Du keine Funktion dafuer hast, dann bist Du immer auf diese Blubberblasen von XP angewiesen, die aufpoppen, wenn das Pairing stattfindet und ein Passwort benoetigt wird. Finde ich nicht besonders toll. Irgendwie muss das ja funktionieren, denn es gibt beispielsweise auch eine API fuer das .NET Framework, die gerade diese Funktion ( setPin() ) anbietet. Das Problem dabei ist nur die Erstellung der virtuellen seriellen Ports, das unter Java ja komplett simpel ist. Sonst waere ich schon laengst nach C# gewechselt.

Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand vielleicht eine Idee??

Thx, DaMoe


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2005)

@MPW: Im Prinzip hast Du schon Recht. Es ist nicht sehr fein das Passwort fest in ein Programm zu codieren. Unter meinen Bedingungen macht das aber Sinn. Ich habe viele BTH Geräte eines Typs (können bis zu 200 werden), die von meinem Programm ausgelesen werden. Auf allen Geräten sind die Passwörter gleich, weil es keine sicherheitsrelevanten Daten sind und das Passwort einfach nur ein zufälliges Verbinden von anderen Geräten, die sich in der Umgebung befinden, verhindern soll. Deswegen wäre es für mich von Vorteil, das Passwort sofort dem Programm mit zu übergeben, damit ich für 50 Geräte nicht 50-mal ein und dasselbe Passwort eingeben muss.

Gruss, DaMoe


----------

